# Any snake lovers?



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Sooo I never thought I'd say this but I fell in love with a rosy boa the other day and I really really wish I could take him home :-( I'm so sad that I had to leave him, he was so sweet and cool but every time I try to explain that to others they look at me as if I am very strange and that all snakes are going to eat them or something :-( This makes me feel really sad since I just want people to see how awesome snakes can be....


----------



## crumpledpaper (Sep 14, 2013)

I know how you feel, going to the pet store can be so hard!

I myself do enjoy snakes, they're really quite beautiful, though I probably won't be getting one anytime soon, my entire family thinks they're revolting. *sigh*  

I hate to admit it, but I used to dislike snakes not too long ago, but when my friend introduced my to hers, I began to like them quite a lot!


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

I never disliked them per say but I was little scared of them and a little fascinated at the same time. I held an eight foot 50 lb albino python named baby too! It was a learning experience for sure. I just didn't want to put the rosy down... he was soooo pretty.


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

I've always adored snakes yet have never owned one, but I have to say, a rosy would be my first choice, I love them!


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Rosys are so cool! I got to hold a tarantula too! That was really fun :-D this out of a girl who was terrified of spiders! LOL


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Kittiesdragons said:


> Rosys are so cool! I got to hold a tarantula too! That was really fun :-D this out of a girl who was terrified of spiders! LOL


 Love tarantulas too! What species did you hold? Don't have any of those either, mostly because of the live food situation (roaches, crickets etc.) and how my family might feel about me having those in the house


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

I held a Chilean Rose Hair  She/he was very pretty. Yea I don't think my roommate would even come back into the house if I brought home either a snake or some sort of massive insect or arachnid! She might go screaming the other way!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_People pretty much Symbolize snakes for being "evil". One known reason is in religion with the Adam & Eve story, for the snake symbolized the devil. Another thing is that some snakes are known for aggression or venom, so people either think snakes are venomous and dangerous, or aggressive and dangerous xD but they are like dogs, it just how you treat them c:

I personally own a snake, he is a Ball Python named "Solomon" and one of the sweetest darlings <3
and don't let anyone else judge you for what you like, if you like snakes and others don't, then so be it. That's their problem, and just remember you aren't the only one ;-) _


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

I too have a ball python -- Sgt Slithers has a picture up in my "fuzzies" album. He's a sweet boy, if a bit timid. I don't like the 8-legged variety of crawlies, but I love pretty much everything else out there. I would have a zoo, if I could!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Never got into crawlies myself xD and I don't plan to haha


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

I will say that exposure has done a great deal of good in getting people to accept snakes. People come over to my house and will usually come over multiple times before they notice the tank set up in my tank room with the fish. Over a period of time, after the initial freak out that there is a SNAKE!, they start watching him through the glass, watching me hold him, feed him, clean his tank out, etc, and eventually ask to touch him, or even hold him. It's a gratifying experience, actually. I have found that as long as you let people take it at their own speed, they eventually come to deal with -- if not admire -- reptiles.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

I agree wholeheartedly! My best friend loves snakes and she helped me to overcome my initial insecurities and we even got a friend who hates them to hold one.  It was a big step in the right direction!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I love my Corn snake! his name is Ramen Noodles. =D


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Oooo he's pretty


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks =D he's just one of my babies that live with me. <3 he is my only snake though. I also have two betta's four cats and two dogs.


----------



## beckybean22 (Sep 26, 2013)

Aww! I love snakes! I always have and I always will. When I was little my dad, sister and I almost got a corn snake or a ribbon snake but my mom said no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

beckybean22 said:


> Aww! I love snakes! I always have and I always will. When I was little my dad, sister and I almost got a corn snake or a ribbon snake but my mom said no.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



My dad and mom said the same thing, it was when I moved out with my sister is when we got our big boy. =)


----------



## beckybean22 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tree said:


> My dad and mom said the same thing, it was when I moved out with my sister is when we got our big boy. =)


That's awesome! I want to get a snake one day. When I was younger I would catch snakes and try to get my mom to let me keep them. LOL good snake memories.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Redchevelle (Oct 8, 2013)

Snakes are awesome!!! I have two cornsnakes. One arnery and one an albino snow.

When I was younger I didn't really know much about snakes, and this person was hanging outside with their gigantic constrictor! (I think it was atleast) I think they put it on me and I just stood there nervous but I learned that they aren't violent creatures, it was awesome.

I also have a tarantula too haha  her name is Roxanne.









Adam







Mystery


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

O..M..G! your two snakes and Roxanne is adorable!!! I want a tarantula. <3 I have the set up and everything for one but I just have too many animals as it is. LOL maybe down the line. =)


----------



## Redchevelle (Oct 8, 2013)

Lol I know how that feels! I am at my limit right now with animals, I can't fit any more in my room (I can but my parents wouldn't be happy about it haha)

You should definitely get a tarantula, they are so cool and interesting to watch and feeding them is awesome and holding one? I love it, she is really lovely


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

D'awww <3 one of these days I will get one. =)


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

OMG....these snake pics literally make me shudder!! LOL


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Redchevel: your corn snakes are beautiful! Also I think Tarantulas are so neat too! But I had to "save" my roommate from a woolie bear... I was like seriously? So I think sadly taranties are out of the picture for now.  I really want either a rose hair or a green bottle blue!


----------



## Redchevelle (Oct 8, 2013)

Kittiesdragons said:


> Redchevel: your corn snakes are beautiful! Also I think Tarantulas are so neat too! But I had to "save" my roommate from a woolie bear... I was like seriously? So I think sadly taranties are out of the picture for now.  I really want either a rose hair or a green bottle blue!



Thank you! Adam has such a personality too, always says hi to me and always seems hungry, isn't scared of me at all, he definitely is so awesome! Tarantulas are very neat, I can say that a green bottle blue will be more work, I think they need more humidity? Not quite sure, but hopefully you will get one someday, the LLL reptile near me has A BUNCH of beautiful tarantulas for sale 

I just got the biggest rose hair there and she is so awesome


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Yea I was reading that the green bottle blue needed more humidity but I was planning on having the lucky him or her in the fish room which would help to some degree with the humidity.  My rosy would have to be in another room though as they don't take well to a humid environment. *sigh* one day... I'll probably start off with a rose hair though, they are very pretty and easy to care for.


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

i love love snakes, but my mom hates them and wont let me get one


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I adore snakes! Im a big reptile lover. Currently have a young ball python named logan and 2 chinese water dragons named jean valjean and little dude (plus 2 cats, 6 bettas and a sun conure)

This is logan, hes the sweetest snake, even people who are terrified of snakes have held him


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

he's cute <3


----------

